# 其流奔放肆大



## NewAmerica

其流奔放肆大 the current grows vast and wild? 

关键是“肆大”两字，看了不爽。因为其似于“放肆”相关联。诸位何解？

*黄州快哉亭记*
苏辙
　　江出西陵，始得平地，*其流奔放肆大*。南合沅、湘，北合汉沔，其势益张。至于赤壁之下，波流浸灌，与海相若。清河张君梦得谪居齐安，即其庐之西南为亭，以览观江流之胜，而余兄子瞻名之曰“快哉”


----------



## Skatinginbc

就是與放肆相關.  不好嗎？


----------



## NewAmerica

不优雅。我更欣赏优雅的散文。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我倒覺得「肆」字用得好，具有「任意、急速、展放」的涵義，生動描繪了急亂沖展的水流. 別忘了這是水剛從山陵沖入平原的景象.


----------



## NewAmerica

不若“宏阔"。


----------



## Skatinginbc

宏闊不生動，static.  描述既成事實.
肆 較 dynamic，越變越寬.


----------



## NewAmerica

奔放宏阔，读者对其中过程自然心领神会。知道鸡蛋美味就行了，何必非要把孵鸡蛋的过程写出来不可？


----------



## SimonTsai

@NewAmerica, for erotica readers, vivid descriptions are of critical importance. As someone loving pornography, I am sure about this.


Skatinginbc said:


> 我倒覺得「肆」字用得好，具有「任意、急速、展放」的涵義，生動描繪了急亂沖展的水流. 別忘了這是水剛從山陵沖入平原的景象.


I cannot agree with this more.


----------



## philchinamusical

我觉得“肆”在此不是“放肆”的意思，而是“肆意”，也就是说随心所欲。


----------



## NewAmerica

Using pornography as an argument apparently debases the elegance of the classical essay.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

宏大阔大，这些词只是客观描写水势。用肆字，赋予水以动态或性格，明显更优秀。


----------



## philchinamusical

pornography希望不是说我哦...随心所欲应该不算色情词汇吧？

“肆意”只是说水流的流势随心所欲，没有什么约束而已哦。


----------



## Skatinginbc

放肆, 大肆, 閎肆 (as in「汪洋閎肆」, 也作「汪洋自肆」), 都是放蕩不羈 (放縱任意, 不受拘束).

大肆咆哮: 恣意大吵大鬧 ==> 「大」表程度強烈, 聲勢浩大
「奔放肆大」的「大」, 也有氣勢壯盛, 聲勢浩大的意味.

「大肆」和「肆大」的區別，在於後者如「誇大」「光大」影射一個變化(由小變大). 不難想像水由高處沖下，聲勢浩大 (高差產生水力勢能) 地任意 (進入平地, 脫離山崖之障礙拘束, 如脫韁之馬) 四散開來 (涵蓋面積變大).

(奔)放(肆)大 ==> 放大(放開變大)


----------

